# Barn Finds



## Chip Maker (Jan 10, 2021)

As I mentioned a while back in my introduction post, I had some barn finds to share. This past summer, I was approached by a neighbour to see if I was interested in buying a metal lathe for $100.00. I already had a Southbend 9, but for $100.00 and only a fifteen minute drive, I said I'd come and take a look. The lathe was in a falling down garage on a neglected lakefront property. My neighbour's friend was contracted to clean up the property or the town would do it and give the owner the bill. No small task, as the ailing senior property owner was a hoarder!

The amount of stuff at this property was unreal. Sure enough in the garage was this Taiwanese 10-24 metal lathe. At first glance (see the pic the way I found it) the lathe looked pretty neglected. Upon closer inspection, the lathe was brand new and still bolted to the original shipping skid. It's saving grace was it was still covered in the shipping rust preventive (cosmoline), which had a brown rust colour to it. It came with the steady rest and three jaw chuck, as well as another set of jaws and the original toolbox. Inside the house, we found the original owners manual, as well as the motor, still in the box. We slung the lathe into my truck box with the backhoe the guy was using to clean the yard up. I got it home and cleaned it up (see current pic) and discovered the one spindle oil seal leaks like a sive. I mounted the motor and have purchased new seals, but the job is on the back burner for now.

Also in the garage I bought a 1965 Piaggio Allstate scooter, with ownership for $200.00. The scooter still had 1971 plates on it and the motor was stuck. No matter what I tried in the way of penetrating oils, homemade concoctions, johnson bars etc. I couldn't free the motor. At one point I put a fitting in the spark plug hole, with the cylinder filled with oil and had an airline connected to it with 90 psi. Still nothing. Eventually, I responded to an ad on Kijij by someone looking for old scooters and flipped it for $450.00. Works for me.

I also bought a next to new bandsaw that was in the basement for $100.00. There was also four outboard motors in the basement that my neighbour and I bought. I ended up with a 5hp. Johnson on a outboard dolly stand for another $50.00.

The property owner was a retired electrician and had boxes upon boxes of breakers, conduit fittings, you name it. I ended up with 5 fifty foot rolls of heat trace line as well as a 60 ft. 220 v extension cord. We even came across an unopened box, post dated 1980 in the master bedroom closet that contained cremated remains! These were returned to the property owner.

In the end, I came out with $150.00 in my pocket and all the stuff for free. If I end up being happy with the lathe, I'll post my South Bend for sale. It's a 9B, so no quick change gearbox, but there's lots of stuff that goes with it!


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow, nice haul!


----------



## Crankit (Jan 10, 2021)

Great score! Any idea when the lathe was bought?


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 10, 2021)

Well done, I see oil level glasses on the front, is the lathe gear head?


----------



## George (Jan 10, 2021)

Very Nice.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 10, 2021)

I have that exact bandsaw!
What a score


----------



## Chip Maker (Jan 10, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Well done, I see oil level glasses on the front, is the lathe gear head?


No, I wish it was a gear head. It's v-belt with a back gear. The sight level glasses are just for the spindle bearings. I filled the empty one, but it leaked out. The oil seal must be dried out from years of sitting in an unheated garage. The lathe is branded Jet and was imported through Vancouver. Typical cloned lathe. The owners manual calls it a PC (Pao jChuan) precision bench lathe. In the schematics it shows the oil seals, but no call out on size or part #. I had to go online to find that.


----------



## Chip Maker (Jan 10, 2021)

Crankit said:


> Great score! Any idea when the lathe was bought?


 I'm not sure when the lathe was originally bought. The property has been more or less derelict since the '80"s. I'm thinking it was bought in the mid to late '70"s.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 10, 2021)

Nice find. Congrats


----------



## Sailor (Jan 10, 2021)

Lucky bugger.haha


----------



## George (Jan 10, 2021)

Yeah not wrong i never get to be that much of a lucky Bugger ever, been looking for  Hobby Lathe for a few years now, had to give in and order one, and mine is costing a little more than $100.. :/


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 1, 2021)

shoulder check for a horseshoe


----------



## Outboardguy44 (Feb 2, 2021)

Now I wanna see pictures of the outboards..... please and thanks

Best,
Chris S


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 3, 2021)

Sorry Chris Wrong guy not my thread


----------

